
Tell HN: There's a growing tech community in Buenos Aires - AndrewWarner
http://www.startbreakingfree.com/1274/entrepreneurhacker-meetup-in-buenos-aires/
======
AndrewWarner
I'm noticing some developers come here to get some quiet work done.

If you're on HN and decide to do that, let me know if I can help. (I'll be
here temporarily, but I'll do what I can even if I've moved to another country
when you get here.)

------
barmstrong
Cool, thanks Andrew!

